# Takashima issues



## ramenlegend (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, I picked up my takashima from jki the other day and this happened.....




Doh! any tips on the proper way of fixing this? I was somewhat surprised when it happened because I have owned the stone for under a year (i think:scratchhead


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2014)

now you have two stones. can i buy one of them?


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 13, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> now you have two stones. can i buy one of them?


 ha, so remount with some gorilla glue and lap the **** out of it? i guess that would be the a better option than trying get it back together.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2014)

Getting it back together isn't likely to work. I'm serious, I'd buy the part that came off.


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 13, 2014)

well, we'll see if Jon chimes in on it. Making two stones doesn't sound like an awful option.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2014)

i cant tell if it broke in half or came off the base from the pics... stones like these are formed in layers, so these kinds of things can happen. Gluing it back together is not a great idea, as you will end up with glue inside the stones. A common way to repair things like this in japan is to use paper and lacquer around the sides and put the stone back together that way.

I have helped people out with this from time to time, both for stones we carry and stones we dont.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 13, 2014)

I guess you could put it back together, wrap the whole thing in tissue paper, and shellac the sides, but that has never worked for me, when I've tried to put together stones that have fallen apart. Maybe Jon has a a magic solution.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 13, 2014)

Just put it back together and lacquer, epoxy, or even fiberglass all around the sides. 

Either that or make a second stone or possibly break it up into nagura and finger stones.


----------



## ramenlegend (Feb 13, 2014)

hmmm well they split pretty close to the middle and they fit back together perfectly. Tough call, I'll make a decision in the morning. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## schanop (Feb 13, 2014)

There was another incident similar to this, I recalled: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3006-Takashima-Awasedo-J-Nat







I would just mount the top one on another plate and flatten both, then we would have two stones.


----------



## TamanegiKin (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea, I flattened the half that I kept with my dmt xxc and it's worked out really well. One of my favorite stones. 



schanop said:


> There was another incident similar to this, I recalled: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3006-Takashima-Awasedo-J-Nat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maxim (Feb 14, 2014)

Always seal your Jnats ! :eyebrow:


----------



## Asteger (Feb 14, 2014)

I suppose gotogi layered stones might always have the possibility of doing this, but still surprising. Was the stone soaked at all, or was the environment especially dry or hot, or did the stone dry with sun on the top or something? 

Can't see in the photo but is there a wooden base? Of course it's meant to stabilize and protect but in this case I'm wondering if it's what lead to the split, the attached side expanding and contracting differently than the top part? Just a guess, but personally I don't like my stones on bases if possible. (Easy enough to sharpen on a flat non-slip surface.) But your stone stone looks like it's a thin one so requires a base. If there's a next time, there are thicker Takashima available. 

I'd glue it if I were you. Would still take you quite a while to get down to the glued middle part with normal wear, and when glued it should look fine again.


----------



## wenus2 (Feb 14, 2014)

TamanegiKin said:


> Yea, I flattened the half that I kept with my dmt xxc and it's worked out really well. One of my favorite stones.



My half's still working out well too. BTW, thanks again!


----------

